# Pepsi Throwback



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone tried it? It's made with real sugar, instead of high fructose corn syrup. I bought a case and I'm hooked. The difference isn't day and night, but there a few subtle improvements:

1. Smoother sweeter taste.
2. Less acidic.
3. Washes down easily(thinner), doesn't leave a sticky syrupy feeling in your mouth/throat.

For some reason Pepsi decided to pull it off the shelves, as it was some type of promotional item. Some convenience stores sell it in individual bottles, but cases are hard to find.

It's a great product, should be a permanent part of the Pepsi brand. I wonder if Coke will introduce something similar.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I prefer it also.

My local Safeway sells it by the 12-pack, but their regular price is quite high, so I wait for it to go on sale. Wal-Mart also occasionally has it for a more reasonable price.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The switch was based on the tariff cost to import sugar vs local corn. Now that we have free trade, more people using various fake sugars, and ethanol demand for corn crops I don't see why they can't offer it

I prefer Coke from a bottle as well


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

It's fantastic, but hard to find where I am, I found the change really grows on you. The first time you're like "no big deal" but after a while it's hard to go back to the standard stuff.


----------

